# Pics of Fabricated Z31T stuff



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I haven't been around in a while, but here are some pics of the "new stuff" Those on Z31.com have probably already seen this stuff.
Wheels and hood








Intercooler
























Sheet metal intake manifold (old pic)
















External wastegate (open to atmosphere)
















Big diesel turbo and 3 inch Stainless exhaust. I welded a V-band flange on the back of the turbo to have it easier to dick with.
















relocated engiene mount bracket, solid engine mount, and 4 inch inlet.








I also have some DSM 450cc injectors and a greddy e-manage tuning them. It should be in the 115-120 trap speed range untilI can get a better tune and larger injectors. The new year's resolution was 11's, so we'll see when I get there. You should see what I'm doing to my 73 240Z!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Looks good...what turbo are you using?


I wish mine was done and running...I finally finished the rear end on mine yesterday...now to the front heh.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm using a stock turbo... from a 2000 dodge cummins (HX35). It spools fast and makes damn good power. I spin in third and chirp in fourth.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

i want that hood, and i finaly picked up a turbo z so mods are commin.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

Marc Z31 said:


> I'm using a stock turbo... from a 2000 dodge cummins (HX35). It spools fast and makes damn good power. I spin in third and chirp in fourth.


How much boost are you running and how much can you run on that turbo?


----------



## 88hybrid (May 16, 2006)

That is some Pretty cool stuff!! I love the Intake Design. How did your low end response differ when you installed it? I suffered a slight bit of low response, yet gained a ton of upper end flow, and smoothness.


----------

